# Food Safety News Wed 1/1/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 1, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 1/1/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Publisher’s Platform: Need an easy resolution? Get a hep A vaccination*
By Bill Marler on Jan 01, 2020 12:05 am One dose of single-antigen hepatitis A vaccine has been shown to control outbreaks of hepatitis A and provides up to 95 percent seroprotection in healthy individuals for up to 11 years. Please get one and do not become a statistic — especially, if you are a food service worker. Infected foodservice workers are one vector...  Continue Reading


----------

